# Boeing 787 - Orders Keep Flowing In



## MrFSS (Jul 8, 2007)

Boeing's first new plane in years will be unveiled this afternoon in Seattle. It will be shown LIVE on the web at this *LINK*.

Boeing's main page with all the info is here: *Boeing Company*


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Aloha

At least it wont loose a roof to corrosion.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 11, 2007)

hopefully no 787 version of the 737 convertible. What was the final verdict on that - too many rapid climb/descent profiles, which I guess all those short inter-island flights would be, giving lots of ,metal fatigue plus some corrosion? The amazing thing was that it didn't just disintegrate and crash (as I recall there was some loss of life, which was still terrible, but it managed to land safely?


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 13, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> hopefully no 787 version of the 737 convertible. What was the final verdict on that - too many rapid climb/descent profiles, which I guess all those short inter-island flights would be, giving lots of ,metal fatigue plus some corrosion? The amazing thing was that it didn't just disintegrate and crash (as I recall there was some loss of life, which was still terrible, but it managed to land safely?


Aloha

Time today is short but the tv movie miracal landing is very accurate (surprise) I worked on the show and learned a lot, Later


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 21, 2007)

The accident was Aloha Airlines Flight 243. It occurred April 28, 1988 and involved an early production B737-200. The failure was at a joint in the fuselage skin. The thin aluminum sheeting was joined by overlapping and riveting. To reinforce and strengthen the lap area which has a row of holes for the rivets, an epoxy adhesive was applied. Basically, the lap joint was riveted and glued. This turned out to be a mistake. The epoxy did not bond properly to the aluminum and over time the joint opened, corroded, and was subject to premature fatigue cracking through the rivet holes. Boeing had identified the problem and had issued a Service Bulletin calling for inspections. However, the FAA had not required the inspections and Aloha had not performed the inspections. Since Aloha aircraft operate with numerous, short flights and in a corrosive environment, their planes were particularly vulnerable.

During the flight from Hilo to Honolulu at 24,000 feet, a forward lap joint failed and major portion of the upper, forward fuselage was ripped off. The overall aircraft structure did not fail. The crew retained control of the aircraft and made an emergency landing at Kahului, Maui.

The flight carried 89 passengers and 6 crew members. There was one fatality. The lead flight attendant who was standing at row five when the failure occurred was swept overboard in the decompression.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aloha

PRR60 description is mostly correct, what is in error, is that Aloha was notified shortly before the incident that 4 of its planes should have that area inspected and redone, over the next 12 months. Aloha was repeatedly in discussion with Boeing about seeing higher levels of Corrosion than Boeing indicated as normal. That morning the first of the 4, the one that also needed scheduled engine service, was pulled from service. After the accident none of these planes went back into service.

While I worked on the TV movie Miracle Landing. Capitan Bob, co-Pilot Mimi and Aloha Chief Maintenance Engineer were advisor's on the crew., My assignment on this shoot was in sound, so I was always in ear shot from the director and cast. I wish I could remember the Actress who played Mimi, but will never forget how beautiful she was. Mimi on the other hand was just average. In that picture look at the Ambulance attendants, that is the only role Aloha would let them have.

The only exaggeration contained in this TV movie is how the FBI character kept insisting there was a bomb.

Lastly, and I think the FAA was wrong but Aloha was cited for improper maintenance, even though they were following Boeing directions, and the two pilots were cited for not following the emergency instruction of "flaps 15". The movie correctly answered what happened to the planes handling when they tried to go to that setting.

Any day I would fly with Aloha Airlines, Their safety standards make me comfortable, at the end of shooting the whole crew applauded those two pilots.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.celebritynooz.com/watn/connie_sellecca.html

Miracle Landing (1990) (TV) .... Mimi Tompkins

And yeah, I'd have to agree, for sure, wholeheartedly, with that assessment.


----------

